# I think I'm officially ready for Big Hammer Challenge



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just bought this. Ready to slay


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You gonna have fun w/out a rod with some bone in it.....hahaha!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I knew I forgot something


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

if you aren't headed down south then you aren't gonna find a fish that's gonna test that up here man. down south they have crazy currents making the fish pull alot more drag. even a 10ft mako wouldn't do much to that reel around here. good luck though man!! we are fishing BHC as well.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> if you aren't headed down south then you aren't gonna find a fish that's gonna test that up here man. down south they have crazy currents making the fish pull alot more drag. even a 10ft mako wouldn't do much to that reel around here. good luck though man!! we are fishing BHC as well.


A 13' tiger, 12' mako and a 15' hammer have been caught here. And I know reliable fisherman who have seen a 14' mako. Theyre out there.

A 10' mako may not put a dent in it but it would be a good fight.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

how many of those were caught on lever drags and actaully burned 500+ yards of line?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> how many of those were caught on lever drags and actually burned 500+ yards of line?


That question is irrelevant Matt.. haha. All Justin is saying is that it COULD happen. I'm not disagreeing that a Tiagra 130 is overkill here either though.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> how many of those were caught on lever drags and actaully burned 500+ yards of line?


Doesn't matter. I take go out on a boat too.

I guarantee a shark around here will and can pull drag and give me a good run on this.

And for the price I picked it up for you would have bought it to just bc I bet


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

fact is, we don't know what's swimming around out there....


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Realtor said:


> fact is, we don't know what's swimming around out there....


Thank you. Just because people are use to catching 4,5, 6 footers doesn't mean a monster isn't out there. A big shark will pull line on that 130, current or no current. And I'll be ready.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bit large for me, but it's your reel. I know a guy that thinks he needs a boat load of those for YF at Horn Mountain.

Is that a topshot of mono or is it spooled entirely with it?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> You gonna have fun w/out a rod with some bone in it.....hahaha!


That avatar is a little dueling banjoish.:whistling:


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i know it could happen. but i could also go catch a 15ft tiger on a 9/0 by throwing out my bait. haha. it could be used on a boat, and jim makes a great point, we don't know what's swimming around there. and if you got it at a great price that's awesome. i'm not saying you aren't going to get a fish that would give you a good fight on that. what i am saying is that based on the fish caught in this area since elmo( the LBSF legend, not the red kid monster) i don't think that the large fish that are swimming around here would make that neccesary. yea i could be wrong, but so could you?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Bit large for me, but it's your reel. I know a guy that thinks he needs a boat load of those for YF at the Horn Mountain.
> 
> Is that a topshot of mono or is it spooled entirely with it?


It is a bit large and insane, but for the price I couldn't pass it up. I only have a 6/0 and a 9/0 and eventually was going to get a lever drag reel. Was looking at the avet 80 but this popped up.

I'm not sure what's on it. I'm going to rip it out and put 1000+ yards of straight 130#mono


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> i know it could happen. but i could also go catch a 15ft tiger on a 9/0 by throwing out my bait. haha. it could be used on a boat, and jim makes a great point, we don't know what's swimming around there. and if you got it at a great price that's awesome. i'm not saying you aren't going to get a fish that would give you a good fight on that. what i am saying is that based on the fish caught in this area since elmo( the LBSF legend, not the red kid monster) i don't think that the large fish that are swimming around here would make that neccesary. yea i could be wrong, but so could you?


A 15' tiger on a 9/0? Highly highly doubt that. Unless you ran like 2000 yards of braid and had hours to kill. A 15' tiger is going to weigh over 1200lbs probably. I just don't see a 15' tiger being caught on a 9/0. 

And I guarantee that there is a shark in this area that will pull drag and put up a fight on that. The only issue is will it take my bait. But regardless there is a shark out there. This isn't the shark slaying reel. One can destroy it.

And anyone one of those monster sharks I mentioned would give me a hell of a fight.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Still a nice reel regardless Justin. If nothing else, will make reeling in a 5 lb weight easier if no hookup. I hope you put a hook in a record shark and drag it to the beach.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Guynamedtom said:


> Still a nice reel regardless Justin. If nothing else, will make reeling in a 5 lb weight easier if no hookup. I hope you put a hook in a record shark and drag it to the beach.


It is a nice reel. And every time I look over at it I just shake my head lol. If I were to catch a record shark with this I would be in for fight. I've seen a big hammer pull line on a tiagra 130 like it was free.

I was looking at avet 80 and then I went to my ebay app to look up the price and capacity of a 130 for shitss and giggles. I saw the price and exited out of app. Not even a minute later don text me telling me about this 130. I gave him a call and we talked about it and then I went and bought it. It might be a massive reel but gold lever drags are really sexy. 

If I get spooled on this thing from the beach I'm never swimming again lol


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's what I'm thinking.

500 yards of 150lb braid with the rest 130lb mono. It hold 3,315 yards of 150lb braid. So if I use only 500 yards that's 15% of the spool. Which means 15% of mono cap is 850. So I could probably do 500 yards of braid and 900+ of mono. Most manufacturers are conservative on their capacity ratings and I pack my reels.

so I could have 1400-1500 yards of line probably.

Or 1000 yards of braid and probably 600-700 of mono


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

a 12ft tiger has been caught on a 9/0 before. why not 3 more feet. isn't anything possible? and yea it's an extremely nice reel. my point is it's going to be very few sharks around here that are going to give a good fight on that reel. in south florida they catch hammers left and right over 10ft. and while they are not "rare", we for sure have way less big hammers and tiger's then they got down south. dude i hope we all get sharks over ten foot and i hope we all catch big hammers in BHC. im not saying there is no need for that reel, im just saying if you want to actualy use it to its abilities it's gonna be hard to find a shark up here to do it for you.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> a 12ft tiger has been caught on a 9/0 before. why not 3 more feet. isn't anything possible? and yea it's an extremely nice reel. my point is it's going to be very few sharks around here that are going to give a good fight on that reel. in south florida they catch hammers left and right over 10ft. and while they are not "rare", we for sure have way less big hammers and tiger's then they got down south. dude i hope we all get sharks over ten foot and i hope we all catch big hammers in BHC. im not saying there is no need for that reel, im just saying if you want to actualy use it to its abilities it's gonna be hard to find a shark up here to do it for you.



12ft tiger and 15 ft tiger is a difference of a few hundred pounds probably. 3' is a lot of difference. Much longer, wider, heavier, etc. A 15' tiger is a monster.

I understand that this reel is overkill for Black tips and sandbars, etc. But there are sharks in this area that will test it. Maybe not every trip, every month etc, but there will be a day. Sure I could keep my 9/0 and have a fight with every catch, get spooled at times etc., but this reel just happened to show up. 

And a 13' hammer I would estimate it at was caught on a tiagra 130, and it was over an hr of fighting. This isn't the jetty hammer video. It was a different hammer but no measurement. My buddies 11' hammer would have rocked this reel. And this was a year ago on navarre beach. 

We have big sharks here, it's just a matter of them coming around.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Foreverfishing: why do you care so much if he is using the reel?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Once a tiger hits 10' their girth really starts to kick in. There have been 10 footers Anywhere in the 800-1000lbs range and the 9 foot something tiger lowprofile caught was pretty skinny and maybe 300lbs. Big difference that one extra foot made.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice reel Justin! Beast! Good luck!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Nice reel Justin! Beast! Good luck!


Thanks. Looking at some rods now. You wouldn't happen to have any 80 or 130 class rods will all rollers, uni butt and 6'6" to low 7' would you?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

A 1000 yards of 130# will not fit on a 130 , around 780 . We use backing with top shot of 130 to carry more line .


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> A 1000 yards of 130# will not fit on a 130 , around 780 . We use backing with top shot of 130 to carry more line .


Yes it will. That's what it's rated at and all my grandfathers 130s have roughly 1000 in there. He might have like 900 bc he runs 150 i think.

Not sure what you're doing wrong but I guarantee I'll get 1000 out of it. Why would a 130 hold less line than an 80w? Taking into the fact on which test line is recommended. Why would they make an 80w and rate it at 950 of 80 but the bigger reel holds less line? Let me guess an 80w holds 500yards?

Shimano wouldn't rate it at 1000 and only be 780 while penn is rated at 1000 as well and getting 1000 yards.

You must be spooling it yourself which is hard to get the right amount of line. Machine spooling will get 1000. I may get a little more bc I pack it to the brim


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't even worry about braid, that reel will hold 1000 yards of #130 monofilament. That's a lot of line from shore or boat.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

True you won't get too many sharks to actually put that reel to the test BUT you will be able to do much farther and safer drops than any of us using 80W or 12/0 reels. With the line capacity and drag to back it up the fight comes down to your strength and ability to land that fish. If it's a 12ft mako and you can only handle 30lbs of drag then there's a good chance your going to get spooled but if it's a 12fter or larger and you can handle putting 50,60 or even more drag to the beast and your hooks and all other terminal gear holds, well there's a fish well deserved. 

Envy the reel man. I hope you hook into a monster.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, does this reel really make 77 lbs of drag at strike setting and 99 lbs full? Just looked at the specs. If it does, you better tie a rope around your waist and attach the other end of it to your truck in the parking lot and have a good harness, otherwise you or your reel will be going for a swim if you hook into a 900lb+ fish. Seriously, could be dangerous to try to stand up with those drag settings.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

FenderBender said:


> Wow, does this reel really make 77 lbs of drag at strike setting and 99 lbs full? Just looked at the specs. If it does, you better tie a rope around your waist and attach the other end of it to your truck in the parking lot and have a good harness, otherwise you or your reel will be going for a swim if you hook into a 900lb+ fish. Seriously, could be dangerous to try to stand up with those drag settings.



Or a lot of fun if the next purchase is a parachute :thumbsup


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yup, 99 lbs full and 77 at strike. I played with setting the drag at strike and it's pretty cool. This is definitely not a stand up and fight a fish the whole time reel. The thing weighs 14.5lbs empty. It will definitely be a plop my butt in the sand fight and stand at times but not the whole time. Once I put new line and a rod on it it's going to be pprobably 20 lbs or so. Def didn't think I'd have to start a gym routine just to fish. 

Lowprofile, so you would do straight 130#mono? 1000 yards Is a lot and I can do longer drops and just rely on my drag. I like distance but with that drag then 1000 or so yards should be plenty. You can thank don for adding this to my setups. He found it for sale and called me and I went and took a look at it. I was looking at avet 80, but this popped up and couldn't pass it up


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice looking reel Justin!!! You're gonna have fun with it regardless if it's a 14 ft Hammer or a 6 ft. Sandbar. Congrats on your purchase!!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> Nice looking reel Justin!!! You're gonna have fun with it regardless if it's a 14 ft Hammer or a 6 ft. Sandbar. Congrats on your purchase!!!



Thanks. Never thought I'd own a freaking 130 lol. I think I'm gonna run 500 yards of 150lb braid and top it with 130 mono. Probably 800 yards of 130


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Yup, 99 lbs full and 77 at strike. I played with setting the drag at strike and it's pretty cool. This is definitely not a stand up and fight a fish the whole time reel. The thing weighs 14.5lbs empty. It will definitely be a plop my butt in the sand fight and stand at times but not the whole time. Once I put new line and a rod on it it's going to be pprobably 20 lbs or so. Def didn't think I'd have to start a gym routine just to fish.
> 
> Lowprofile, so you would do straight 130#mono? 1000 yards Is a lot and I can do longer drops and just rely on my drag. I like distance but with that drag then 1000 or so yards should be plenty. You can thank don for adding this to my setups. He found it for sale and called me and I went and took a look at it. I was looking at avet 80, but this popped up and couldn't pass it up



I would do 200lb line. 600yrds of 200lb braid and top it with 200lb mono. Should still get 1000yards. If you do 130 still back it with braid. About 1/3rd. That way it won't cost so much to replace the mono.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I would do 200lb line. 600yrds of 200lb braid and top it with 200lb mono. Should still get 1000yards. If you do 130 still back it with braid. About 1/3rd. That way it won't cost so much to replace the mono.


So you think 1000 yards of 150lb braid and top it off with 130 mono? It hold 3,315 yards of 150# braid. 

Or do the 600 of 200 and roughly 400 of 200 mono? Would you run it with braid in the water and not all mono?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> So you think 1000 yards of 150lb braid and top it off with 130 mono? It hold 3,315 yards of 150# braid.
> 
> Or do the 600 of 200 and roughly 400 of 200 mono? Would you run it with braid in the water and not all mono?


I don't like the braid touching the water. I have my 80w spooled with 600yrds of 130lb braid and 150lb jinkaI mono on top. I would just run it out to the connection. 

The largest sharks I personally landed or witnessed were 300-350yards out. I hooked and pulled the hooks on two larger fish closer in.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I don't like the braid touching the water. I have my 80w spooled with 600yrds of 130lb braid and 150lb jinkaI mono on top. I would just run it out to the connection.
> 
> The largest sharks I personally landed or witnessed were 300-350yards out. I hooked and pulled the hooks on two larger fish closer in.



Ok. I think I'll do 500 of 150 and rest 130 momoi. Got a quote of $200 for it. This will let me run baits and have all mono in water. Braid will be an oh shit backer


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Ok. I think I'll do 500 of 150 and rest 130 momoi. Got a quote of $200 for it. This will let me run baits and have all mono in water. Braid will be an oh shit backer


Sounds perfect


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Sounds perfect


I'd be a lot richer if I didn't meet you or don lol. Or see your makaira 80w lol


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I'd be a lot richer if I didn't meet you or don lol. Or see your makaira 80w lol


That seems to be a trend around here. One of the other guys I fished with went from having a 6/0 to now owning a 6, 10/0, 12/0, two 80Ws and wants a 130w. And it seems to be my fault. Lol


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> That seems to be a trend around here. One of the other guys I fished with went from having a 6/0 to now owning a 6, 10/0, 12/0, two 80Ws and wants a 130w. And it seems to be my fault. Lol




I started with a penn fierce lol. Might add a 12/0 to the arsenal


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Might order jerry brown hollow 130 lb braid at 600 yards. Only $90 on Sharkoutlet


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Might order jerry brown hollow 130 lb braid at 600 yards. Only $90 on Sharkoutlet


I have jb line one on my 80W and put momoi diamond braid on my 12/0 just to try it since everyone swears by it. Both 130lb, hollow core and blue. Not too much difference. The diamond is a little thicker from what I could tell and I didn't have any issues getting it to open up. The line one was thinner, not by any significant amount, but I came across parts that were sealed shut while threading it. Happened twice. 

I do however like the JB better. It layed smoother and packed tight. The diamond seemed to lay more like mono would and was more round when packed on the spool. Some people prefere that I guess but I like the flatness of JB.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> I have jb line one on my 80W and put momoi diamond braid on my 12/0 just to try it since everyone swears by it. Both 130lb, hollow core and blue. Not too much difference. The diamond is a little thicker from what I could tell and I didn't have any issues getting it to open up. The line one was thinner, not by any significant amount, but I came across parts that were sealed shut while threading it. Happened twice.
> 
> I do however like the JB better. It layed smoother and packed tight. The diamond seemed to lay more like mono would and was more round when packed on the spool. Some people prefere that I guess but I like the flatness of JB.



And you can splice your mono right inside the JB. No knot to fail, 100% strength connection.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

FenderBender said:


> And you can splice your mono right inside the JB. No knot to fail, 100% strength connection.


I did that with both the JB line one and Momoi Daimond braid.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I did that with both the JB line one and Momoi Daimond braid.


Would you spend the extra $20-$30 on JB then power pro? I'd have to buy JB then pay the fee to spool it. If it's power pro I buy power pro at outcast and spool free I'm sure.

How do you splice it? Do I need that daho needle thing?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Would you spend the extra $20-$30 on JB then power pro? I'd have to buy JB then pay the fee to spool it. If it's power pro I buy power pro at outcast and spool free I'm sure. How do you splice it? Do I need that daho needle thing?


 Do yourself a favor and call Jerry Brown at 541-855-7127 and ask to speak with Jerry himself. He's an older man with a wealth of knowledge about fishing. He will talk you through splicing the line, he may even let you borrow a needle. Will talk to you hours about fishing. True customer service, he's top notch. American made and invented product. They are in Oregon so they may not be open yet, but seriously, call him. You won't regret it.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

He is a retired polymer scientist who actually invented the line himself. Not knocking power pro, but try to look up the inventor of it and have a conversation about line and fishing with them on the phone. If you find them, you better learn Japanese. I just think small American businesses are cool.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I've heard nothing but good things about JB. For the price I found its probably worth the extra $30. 

I'll probably order 130# JB hollow and have outcast top it off with 130# momoi


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I run JB and have no issues


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just got off the phone with John from sharkoutlet. He has a tiagra 130 and runs 600 yards of 200lb jerry brown and 250lb hi seas mono and has 1100 yards. So if I do 130/130 I should get probably 1200-1300.

Might do 200/200. Also probably ordering a custom Barrett 130 rod. John is a great guy with tons of knowledge and advice. Definitely recommend him for any shark gear


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i have a way to spool it up tight and it wont cost you anything if you can make it to milton or meet me on the surf next time i fish and ytou have everything. it kind of a wierd set,up but i had to sit on my *** with a bench bracing the rod since i was able to get so much tension on the line.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> i have a way to spool it up tight and it wont cost you anything if you can make it to milton or meet me on the surf next time i fish and ytou have everything. it kind of a wierd set,up but i had to sit on my *** with a bench bracing the rod since i was able to get so much tension on the line.


Matt, we need to respool my 50w, academy screwed the pooch once again when they put my braid on, there is a ridiculous amount of loose line. Will cost me a good shark and a lot of heartbeak.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> i have a way to spool it up tight and it wont cost you anything if you can make it to milton or meet me on the surf next time i fish and ytou have everything. it kind of a wierd set,up but i had to sit on my *** with a bench bracing the rod since i was able to get so much tension on the line.


Thanks. I think I might just send mine to John at Sharkoutlet to spool it. Not sure if I wanna do 130/130 or 200/200. I'm thinking 200/200


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Thanks. I think I might just send mine to John at Sharkoutlet to spool it. Not sure if I wanna do 130/130 or 200/200. I'm thinking 200/200


 
i'd go with 130/130. our bottom doesnt cause that much abrasion and it'll be almost impossible to fish that reel at full drag stand up on the beach so you dont got to worry about getting close to the breaking point of the line, unless something takes you down to 1/3 spool which we already discussed:whistling:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> i'd go with 130/130. our bottom doesnt cause that much abrasion and it'll be almost impossible to fish that reel at full drag stand up on the beach so you dont got to worry about getting close to the breaking point of the line, unless something takes you down to 1/3 spool which we already discussed:whistling:


130/130 is plenty. That set up should give me 1200 +/-. The 200/200 is only $15 more. I may send it to John and spool for free or take to outcast or somewhere. John will do it for free it's just shipping charges. Which could add up. I just know John has this reel and knows what it can Amd can't take. I'd hate to take to a tackle shop and they get X amount and it's not what I figured.

Still looking for a rod. Have a pinnacle 130 I'm looking at. But it's 5'6". Others are all custom. A custom rod from some builder in bama, a half hitch custom at $500 and a barrett custom at $550-600


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> 130/130 is plenty. That set up should give me 1200 +/-. The 200/200 is only $15 more. I may send it to John and spool for free or take to outcast or somewhere. John will do it for free it's just shipping charges. Which could add up. I just know John has this reel and knows what it can Amd can't take. I'd hate to take to a tackle shop and they get X amount and it's not what I figured.
> 
> Still looking for a rod. Have a pinnacle 130 I'm looking at. But it's 5'6". Others are all custom. A custom rod from some builder in bama, a half hitch custom at $500 and a barrett custom at $550-600


Honestly, you have all ready got an amazing reel, may as well go all the way and get a custom Barret Rod, I know if I could afford one I would.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Honestly, you have all ready got an amazing reel, may as well go all the way and get a custom Barret Rod, I know if I could afford one I would.


I'm leaning towards it. John said it would be done in 2 weeks time. Just have to come up with a color scheme. Well worth the price just pains me again spending that kind of money. But, great rods.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I'm leaning towards it. John said it would be done in 2 weeks time. Just have to come up with a color scheme. Well worth the price just pains me again spending that kind of money. But, great rods.


It will be a one of a kind and it will last you a lifetime! The only thing is that if you get one you have to post a picture!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> It will be a one of a kind and it will last you a lifetime! The only thing is that if you get one you have to post a picture!


Once I get a rod and all the line is spooled I will definitely post a pic for you. I'm wanting the barrett bc I can pic color and they're badass. But, it's another $600. If I go barrett I'll have $1500 in this set up. 

I may just suck it up and get a barrett. Unless something nice rolls around soon for a good price


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Once I get a rod and all the line is spooled I will definitely post a pic for you. I'm wanting the barrett bc I can pic color and they're badass. But, it's another $600. If I go barrett I'll have $1500 in this set up.
> 
> I may just suck it up and get a barrett. Unless something nice rolls around soon for a good price


Another option are berserker rods, not sure if they are any cheaper but they sure do look amazing! He posts a lot of his work on SOS. here is his fbook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Berserker-Rods/310691192379263


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Another option are berserker rods, not sure if they are any cheaper but they sure do look amazing! He posts a lot of his work on SOS. here is his fbook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Berserker-Rods/310691192379263


I'll check them out. Probably shouldn't though. Will only add to my decision process lol


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

200/200 and dedicate to Pickens pass all year. Supposedly there are big hammers around there.

But I agree, 130 should be fine.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> 200/200 and dedicate to Pickens pass all year. Supposedly there are big hammers around there.
> 
> But I agree, 130 should be fine.


Hey chris, would you run a 5'6" rod from the beach for this 130 or would you want something at least 6'6"? I'm looking at like 4 rods and a guy has a pinnacle marine 130 for only $180. But, it's 5'6".


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Hey chris, would you run a 5'6" rod from the beach for this 130 or would you want something at least 6'6"? I'm looking at like 4 rods and a guy has a pinnacle marine 130 for only $180. But, it's 5'6".


my 5'6" 130lb rod is stiff. too stiff IMO for the beach. if it had the same backbone up to the 5'6" mark and was 6'6" and rated 80-130 I think it would be perfect. its hard to set the line with it. especially with the Makaira. I reel down to tighten the line and the rod is so stiff and the reel powerful by the time it "feels right" its pulled the weight or grappler and I know have slack. 

id say go with 6'6". there are three Fin Nor tycoon. 7ft 80-130 rods for $250 on ebay. I want to snag all them so bad.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> my 5'6" 130lb rod is stiff. too stiff IMO for the beach. if it had the same backbone up to the 5'6" mark and was 6'6" and rated 80-130 I think it would be perfect. its hard to set the line with it. especially with the Makaira. I reel down to tighten the line and the rod is so stiff and the reel powerful by the time it "feels right" its pulled the weight or grappler and I know have slack.
> 
> id say go with 6'6". there are three Fin Nor tycoon. 7ft 80-130 rods for $250 on ebay. I want to snag all them so bad.


Thats what I'm thinking. 6'6" is good. The half hitch one is almost 7' I think and I would have the barrett one made at 6'6".


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Another predicament. Did some research and talked to John at tightlines. It seems like a lot of guys do not use rollers....at all.

So should I go with a full rollers or something from tightlines with guides? My 9/0 has tip and stripper roller and I've had no issues. I don't see 200lb braid or 200lb mono getting abused by the guides if I have a big run. I personally like the rollers though.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Rollers were necessary when all we had were metal guides that grooved and ate up mono under heavy drags. With today's guides they really aren't necessary and more for show and really short rods that have less guides and sharper angles.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Rollers were necessary when all we had were metal guides that grooved and ate up mono under heavy drags. With today's guides they really aren't necessary and more for show and really short rods that have less guides and sharper angles.



Yeah. Tightlines doesn't use any rollers he said. I searched it and guys on SOS said they don't run them either. If I find a rod with them then that's fine. Tightlines has a shark rod there for $400, but said he'd work with me on a deal I think. It's 7'4". Not sure if that's too big or what. And the shimano tallus I found is 5'4" blade only. So once I get a butt I'm looking at around 7'.

I'm just use to seeing and using short rods. 7' just seems tall to me.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Are you planning on killing your catch or release the monster to fight another day? Nice reel. Best of luck. Just remember the sharks of are waters are the clean up crew of the ocean. To me the shark is the most important fish in the ocean.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Are you planning on killing your catch or release the monster to fight another day? Nice reel. Best of luck. Just remember the sharks of are waters are the clean up crew of the ocean. To me the shark is the most important fish in the ocean.


I release all my sharks


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I had John from Tightlines built me a custom Seeker rod for about $490 and i like it. No roller guides. Check out the Seeker blanks.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I had John from Tightlines built me a custom Seeker rod for about $490 and i like it. No roller guides. Check out the Seeker blanks.



He has one there right now I'm looking at


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

It's a Seeker? Do you know what blank it is, or if it has a blue reel seat?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry, had to chime in, I work at Tight Lines... J.C., we have 2 custom shark rods in right now built buy John. One is an American Tackle 80 class chair rod cut down. finished length is 7'4" with the unibutt, it is wrapped blue. The other is a Seeker rated 60-100, wrapped purple. He built my custom for my TRX, 59xxxh Seeker rated to 150. We have dead lifted 60 lbs off the floor with that rod... And i love it... lol


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> It's a Seeker? Do you know what blank it is, or if it has a blue reel seat?


It's the one JC just mentioned. But, no, doesn't have blue reel seat


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I didnt know if it was the rod JC had on his blue Avet.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

No, unfortunately the one my Avet is on is not for sale... But the other 2 are both great rods in their own ways. All just depends on what you like..


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

The blue was is beautiful. It's a beast. Could probably raise the Titanic with that thing


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Picked this up the other day. I couldn't let this one go. Blade retails for $600 a d uni butt is probably another $250. Got the whole package for $300.

Shimano Tallus 130 with UB6 aftco butt. I'll get pics of it mounted at some point.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Picked this up the other day. I couldn't let this one go. Blade retails for $600 a d uni butt is probably another $250. Got the whole package for $300.
> 
> Shimano Tallus 130 with UB6 aftco butt. I'll get pics of it mounted at some point.


Very nice! Either aftco or PAC bay makes an "extend a butt" for chair use and might come in handy depending how you plan to fight the fish. 

My tycoons arrived to my place in Cali and should be out here soon.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Very nice! Either aftco or PAC bay makes an "extend a butt" for chair use and might come in handy depending how you plan to fight the fish.
> 
> My tycoons arrived to my place in Cali and should be out here soon.


Nice! Yeah, I couldn't pass this up. I also figured if I bought a shimano rod that is made for this reel I would attract more buyers if I ever sold it. It's a beast of a rod. Bigfoot aftco rollers.


----------



## hlnx93 (Dec 12, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Nice! Yeah, I couldn't pass this up. I also figured if I bought a shimano rod that is made for this reel I would attract more buyers if I ever sold it. It's a beast of a rod. Bigfoot aftco rollers.


You mind if I join your 130 shark club?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I want to see a pic of you strapped into that rod and reel with a 5gal bucket full of water hanging off it Justin!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol. I need a new rod belt. The 130 setup is way too heavy and beefy for the one I have. It's nothing special but was ripped right off my waist. But putting my butt and rod butt in sand to reel in isn't bad. Different story with drag being pulled.

Might get an penn 80w soon. Found some locally for dirt cheap. Either that or a 12/0


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

look what came today!


just need to figure out how to use a ball of krill for bait. 
also a chart showing the local critters at one of my spots


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> look what came today!
> 
> 
> just need to figure out how to use a ball of krill for bait.
> also a chart showing the local critters at one of my spots



Looks good man. Too bad you're not still here. Fishing is still slow so far.

oh look what else


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Two 130's!? I wish I could fish the BHC this year. After doing it last year I'd only go for the gold, big baits and change them every 8-12hrs. A lot less energy and plenty of down time that way. I'm assuming that's your plan too?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Two 130's!? I wish I could fish the BHC this year. After doing it last year I'd only go for the gold, big baits and change them every 8-12hrs. A lot less energy and plenty of down time that way. I'm assuming that's your plan too?


Yeah I plan on only running large baits. Large carcasses, rays, cownose, and any small sharks I catch. But, bigger bait hasn't always meant larger shark. Some of the bigger sharks caught within last year have been on small ray, a wing, bonito etc.

But yeah, 2 130s. One has straight 130lb mono, 1000yards. I told you capt., I'd get 1000 out of it. And other has what seems to be about 800+ of 200 or 250lb hollow core and 500 yards of 130lb mono. Both reels have momoi.


Both are set at 42lbs of drag at strike


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

And they are monsters lp. Thought we was gone have to call seatow to get the baits out lol. Just messing with ya Justin...Nice set-ups!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Yeah I plan on only running large baits. Large carcasses, rays, cownose, and any small sharks I catch. But, bigger bait hasn't always meant larger shark. Some of the bigger sharks caught within last year have been on small ray, a wing, bonito etc.
> 
> But yeah, 2 130s. One has straight 130lb mono, 1000yards. I told you capt., I'd get 1000 out of it. And other has what seems to be about 800+ of 200 or 250lb hollow core and 500 yards of 130lb mono. Both reels have momoi.
> 
> ...


I have my 80 set to 40-41 at strike. It goes WAY up after that. 

All our big sharks (8ft +) came on large baits. 10lbs chunks of ray, 3ft sharp nose or 40" black tips, and half sections of 30lb jacks. Not super huge but big and smelly enough to get their attention.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I have my 80 set to 40-41 at strike. It goes WAY up after that.
> 
> All our big sharks (8ft +) came on large baits. 10lbs chunks of ray, 3ft sharp nose or 40" black tips, and half sections of 30lb jacks. Not super huge but big and smelly enough to get their attention.


I'll still run big baits only bc I'm not after a smaller shark on these set ups. But i just know of some very big sharks caught on normal sized baits.

gotta start looking for the rays to start coming in and other bigger fish


----------

